# Goodbye



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

After a lot of soul-searching, I've concluded that health issues require me to abandon my large scale RRing and to restrict my model RRing to an indoor layout, for which the largest scale I can manage in the available space is O-scale. I have thoroughly enjoyed the discussions and chats on MLS and take my leave with many fond memories.

Best wishes to you all.

Mark


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

sniff...... Sorry to see you go, Mark...... Best of everything...

However, you could still check in now and then just to see what's happening with the big trains.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man that sucks, sorry to hear this, sure you cant migrate to the great indoors? I kinda had this concern in mind also with my innie, cant keep bending over forever. I managed to cram a lot of G scale layout in a small indoor space. 

How bout an outdoor raised benchwork layout ala Richard Smith's or a raised metal framework? Seen both examples here, be a shame to start over again in them smaller scales.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Mark, best wishes to you. Thanks for being with this forum. Say, check out the Sept. 2008 issue of the Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette. It features a 4x8 Sebago Lake and Franklin Railroad which might inspire you. 

Terl


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to see you go Mark. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Juat because you don't have an outdoor layout or even any large scale stuff doen't mean the your not welome here.. Stick around and enjoy the company, No need to be a stranger.. 

Anyway, we'd miss ya.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

I hate to hear that! Dang! but like Stan mentioned, you could always check in to see and say hello.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

No need to leave friends just because you change scale. Hang around anyway. Tell us what you are doing in O scale. We might just learn something.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Ever thought of modeling in Gn15 or Gn30? More is being created in these scale/gauge combos everyday. You don't have to say goodbye, say hello to industrial railroading. 
Good luck, 
Don.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear. Best wishes.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Best wishes to you Mark. I hope the future is kind to you and good luck on your new endeavors whatever they are. As stated already there's no need to abandon your friendships here just because you're giving up the outdoor RR. 

Build a "make believe" largescale garden railroad indoors in "O" gauge. Then you could legitimately post your progress in the "Whimsy Forum" for the rest of us to enjoy.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

You can run G indoors if you want to... 

My layout is not HUGE... its 12x14 and I have lots of stuff happening... 

and I run 1/29th.... 6.5' diam curves... and I can run lots of engines and rolling stock... 

If you want to, you can do it... go to narrow guage or smaller locos and you can really squeeze it in... 

Philip


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

No need to leave.


There are many posts/articles/classes that are useful in any scale.


Eg. Richard Schmitts automobile modeling - http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/22/postid/48455/view/topic/Default.aspx


There are MANY others.


Keep us updated, and take care.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the good words and ideas. I pretty well exhausted all the ideas for remaining outdoors. Since my interests exclude narrow gauge, all the GnX ideas fall on disinterested eyes 'n ears. Doing mainline passenger operations in O-scale will, at the outset, limit me to shorty (i.e. 60-ft) cars. That same space would permit longer cars, but only as a simple loop on a second level. I want to get the first level done before even thinking about that.

Meanwhile I have started my inventory (this could take many weeks to complete), and have told members of the Central Oklahoma Garden Railroad Society (I sitll think "society" is pretentious) that I will give them first crack at track and structures. What I don't sell locally will go up on eBay.


And yes, I will be dropping in from tim to time to see what people in the real world are doing.













Mark


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

All the best to you, Mark! As you venture into O gauge, I hope you'll pick up a copy of the magazine I edit, O Gauge Railroading, and join in our forum, as well (www.ogaugerr.com). As you may know, I'm still a regular here, and still very interested in Large Scale, even though I head-up a magazine devoted to another scale. There's no reason to limit one's interest in this great hobby.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 09/26/2008 5:01 AM
All the best to you, Mark! As you venture into O gauge, I hope you'll pick up a copy of the magazine I edit, O Gauge Railroading, and join in our forum, as well (www.ogaugerr.com). As you may know, I'm still a regular here, and still very interested in Large Scale, even though I head-up a magazine devoted to another scale. There's no reason to limit one's interest in this great hobby.

Allen, I joined your forum, but I'm still waiting for formal acceptance (hint).

I'm also looking into your magazine.

Mark


----------

